# spanish cedar supplies



## Ian (5 Apr 2007)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me where to get spanish cedar in the UK
its to line a humidor.

Cheers Ian


----------



## Smudger (5 Apr 2007)

I saw some cedar in South London Hardwoods at the weekend - not aware if it was Spanish or not. It smelled wonderful.


----------



## Ian (5 Apr 2007)

They only have red cedar on their website which is a nice smell but too overpowering for cigars

I'll contact them to see if they have some

cheers

Ian


----------



## mr (5 Apr 2007)

Suggest you google tonewood and look for luthiers supplies. Spanish cedar is sometimes used for classical guitars. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## Ian (5 Apr 2007)

Hi Mike I found a place Jam guitars they sell guitars using spanish cedar
They put me in touch with the maker who is from finland and he (very nice of him) put me in touch with his supplier which is in spain they r in the process of sending me a price 

oh by the way slhardwoods only sell red cedar 

many thanks

Ian


----------



## promhandicam (5 Apr 2007)

As a cigar smoker myself :roll: if you can get hold of some old cigar boxes you can use these to line a humidor. I think you will find that most humidors are veneered with spanish cedar on the inside. If you are a smoker yourself you may even have some old boxes that you could use, or even the ideal thing is the sheets of cedar that are used to separate cigars in a box. The other idea may be to email a company like http://www.cgars.com/ who may be able to help.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## tim (5 Apr 2007)

John Boddy Timber shows Central American cedar - also known as cigar box cedar:

http://www.john-boddy-timber.ltd.uk/species_cedar.htm

HTH

Cheers

Tim


----------



## DomValente (5 Apr 2007)

Ian have PM'd you

Dom


----------



## Losos (1 Sep 2007)

Just thought I would reserect this thread as I'm making a humidor and after a few unsuccessful calls I contacted John Boddy who said they can supply Spanish Cedar.  

Now I just need to find a supplier of humidifiers to go in the box, anyone any ideas :?:


----------



## Ian (1 Sep 2007)

I got my humidifiers from beall tools USA but there are places in the uk

http://www.cigarsunlimited.co.uk

ian


----------



## promhandicam (1 Sep 2007)

Hi Losos. I use these which I bought from cgars but I've had a quick look on their website and they don't seem to have them any more. The thing I like about them is that they take ordinary tap water - others need special solutions or distilled water.

Steve


----------

